# What Do You Do with your Puppies on Rainy/Bad Weather Days?



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am hoping that some of you experienced folks can give me some new ideas on what to do on bad weather and rainy days with Brisby who is about 4 1/2 months old now.

I am not a novice dog/puppy owner.

We walk at minimum twice a day, rain or shine everyday with a trip to the dog park for about an hour if the weather is good and also go and visit my mom, which involves a car ride and different environment.

We play fetch, we train however I find this pup does not like to sleep much during the day at all.

With hurricane Sandy moving up the east coast and inland, we have rain forecast for the next 5 days. 

Today I walked her twice...brisk walks for about 45 minutes, in the pouring cold rain...would be longer if the weather was better. We have played, trained and she is still like the energizer bunny and I have run out of things to do with her and I'm pooped.

I don't crate her during the day unless I have to go out and I am going a little bit nuts.

If I try to do something around the house when she's awake and I am not giving her my full attention, she gets like a spoiled child and starts finding things to rip up, chew on etc., that she knows she shouldn't do, just to get my attention.

I think inadvertently I have taught her that I am her entertainment co-coordinator all day long...what do I do to turn that around? 

Otherwise she is a wonderful puppy for the most part...she is potty trained, has her commands down pat for: sit, down, leave it, drop it, give me 5...is wonderful in her crate at night etc. 

Help!!


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Do you live in a multi level house with stairs? I ask because when our Murphy was a puppy and we had bad weather (we live in Vancouver, it rains a LOT) We would play hide and seek with him. I would hide with treats on one level, my husband on another with Murphy in a sit stay and then we would take turns calling him and make him hunt us out! He got exercise running up our 3 level townhome and just LOVED that game...once we were done he's grab a bowl of water and sack out on his bed. 

The other thing I do is dog puzzles, my two love them! I have arthritis so we have become creative in finding games for the dogs when the weather is bad, my hands hurt and I'm flaring. It's not as much of a problem as it used to be as I'm in semi remission now but when Murphy was a puppy I had difficulty with walking him as he was fiesty and pulled and my hand grip was poor.

Hiding treat all over the house while the dog is in his crate and then letting him spend an hour searcing them out is good too! My boy is a sniffer and loves any kind of food game!

Have Fun,

Jenn, Murphy and Sassy Saffron :wavey:


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Mental stimulation is important. Hide a treat, something smelly, and have your dog find it. Start easy and build. We do Nose Work with Tayla.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you have an indoor off-leash play center? I did not know there was one in my city until someone told me about it. The center had been open about 18 months at that point. I did not even know such a thing existed. We have been regular visitors for the last 3 years.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Mental stimulation is important. Hide a treat, something smelly, and have your dog find it. Start easy and build. We do Nose Work with Tayla.


I may have to try this out, not too many good hiding spots in my house though.

Rained on and off last week, so we didn't get to the part til yesterday. Was bored out of his mind and dug up some holes in the backyard:doh:


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I live on Long Island in ny. My murphy got two walks and a run in a big field. I boiled a large marrow bone that he'll clean up on our covered deck. He then will bring it inside to keep him occupied for a little while (i hope).


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You don't have to have very clever hiding spots, anything will do. Work on obedience training and teaching tricks, all in small doses. As he gets older, you can teach him to stay in one place and wait while you go hide a favorite toy for him. THen you release him and he runs full tilt around the house searching for it. It's lots of fun. Also if you have room for a small agility tunnel or some other home made agility equipment (wobble board, tire - these things are easily made at home) you could have a lot of fun introducing him to those things and teaching him to walk on them, thru them etc.


----------

